# Fatty



## Fiction (Aug 5, 2006)

Here's some pics of the superblunt..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 6, 2006)

*Whats up Fiction. Damn that bag sure does look good. Whats that about 1/2 oz.? *


----------



## Fiction (Aug 6, 2006)

yup tbg...i see u can eyeball weight..1/2 ounce it was smoked by 10 of my closest friends to send off a friend thats moving away.


----------



## rockydog (Aug 6, 2006)

Yeah Ive had them moving parties too. Nice Blunt man. I would like to see your technique sometime.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 6, 2006)

nice blunt.....and a perfect way to send off a friend


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 29, 2016)

Sweet Looking Blunt:bongin:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 30, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## johnnybuds (Dec 7, 2016)

trillions of atoms said:


> Nice!




Im Back :bump:


----------

